# Die gefürchtetsten Destros von Erengrad



## Kranak90 (13. September 2009)

Huhu,

Da jeder weiß welche Spieler von der ordnung auf Erengrad sehr gefährlich sind wollte ich mal von den Ordlern wissen, welche Destros ihnen das virtuelle Leben schwer machen. 

Vielen dank im Vorraus.

MfG
Kranak


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2009)

hab mal von einem Squigg gehört der RR 80 hat und angeblich alles in grund und boden schießt.
da ich nicht auf ernegard spiele kann ich das nicht bezeugen, habs von einem gilden kollegen der dort ab und zu spielt.


----------



## Gramarye (13. September 2009)

Ich glaub der Squig heißt Mchammer.

Naja und dann gibt es halt noch die üblichen verdächtigen Aspo und Todespein..und viele andere, aber von denen haben einige aufgehört.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. September 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> hab mal von einem Squigg gehört der RR 80 hat und angeblich alles in grund und boden schießt.
> da ich nicht auf ernegard spiele kann ich das nicht bezeugen, habs von einem gilden kollegen der dort ab und zu spielt.



Das wird wohl unser Mchammer sein


----------



## Skathloc (13. September 2009)

Gefürchtet?
Um was sollte ich den Angst haben?
Wenn ich sterbe, dann lauf ich halt zum Heiler und denk mir beim nächsten Mal liegt er.
Und Gruppen die bei euch zum fürchten wären gibts auch keine. Die ganzen Bombersquads sind einfach nur langweilig.

Respekt hab ich aber vor:
Leuten die ihre Klassen beherrschen und nicht nur in *gähn*-bombsquads rumlaufen.


----------



## sir julius (13. September 2009)

Mchammer hatte nen coolen Namen... is mir bei meinem bisher einzigen (!) T4 szenario aufgefallen aber so gut war der nich fand ich....


----------



## Skathloc (13. September 2009)

sir schrieb:


> Mchammer hatte nen coolen Namen... is mir bei meinem bisher einzigen (!) T4 szenario aufgefallen aber so gut war der nich fand ich....



Mc is auch einer von denen die Scs leaven wenns mal nicht so gut läuft.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. September 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Mc is auch einer von denen die Scs leaven wenns mal nicht so gut läuft.



Besser als andauernd abgefarmt zu werden und kostenloese königliche Wappen zu verteilen.


----------



## lausebengel08 (13. September 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Besser als andauernd abgefarmt zu werden und kostenloese königliche Wappen zu verteilen.




das seh ich genau so


----------



## Lexxer240 (13. September 2009)

Pf von der ordnung fürchtet man nur nen paar Hexenjäger die Feuermages wie Vulcan die angewarnt werden sind eigentlich lächerlich da die eh nur in bombergruppen spielen so haben die nix drauf...

Aber Die gilde Church of Violenc ist mehr oder weniger gefürchtet...da leaven order gruppenweise die sc wen die drin sind...


----------



## Görms (14. September 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Gefürchtet?
> Um was sollte ich den Angst haben?
> Wenn ich sterbe, dann lauf ich halt zum Heiler und denk mir beim nächsten Mal liegt er.
> Und Gruppen die bei euch zum fürchten wären gibts auch keine. Die ganzen Bombersquads sind einfach nur langweilig.
> ...




Das klingt für mich stark nach geknicktem ego, ähnlich wie ein Grundschulkind das vor trotz den Kopf hin und her wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (14. September 2009)

Klingt ja nicht gerade anders als die alten hochgelobten Averland Gilden die sich als das Beste überhaupt darzustellen zu versuchten und sich in solchen Threads auch gegenseitig das Futter zuschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Effigy (14. September 2009)

Ich weiss ich bin hier ein wenig offtopic mit seiner aussage jetzt aber ich wollte das auch mal los werden.

Ich finde es eine absolute schweinerei das die Order auf dem Server Erengard neuerdings die Stadtraid ständig sabotiert indem sie immer die SC nicht joinen. Es dauert andauernd fast bis zu stunden bevor das erst Sc dann mal aufgeht.

Von daher verdient kein einziger Order auf den Server von mir weder furcht noch respekt.

Durch solche scheiss aktionen sowas zu beukotieren ist in meinen Augen eher ein armutszeugniss dafür das die Order ja so gefürchtet sein soll. 

Desweiteren sieht mann im oRVR nur Orderwarbands wenn sie auch nur 4 zu 1 in der überzahl sind sonst trauen sie sich ebenfalls nicht zu einer schlacht. 

So und nun dürft ihr ruhig gern mein statement in dere Luft zerreissen bin mal gespannt welche gegenargumentation von euch kommt.


----------



## Teal (14. September 2009)

hm... Interessantes Thema. Weiß dazu leider nur: Ich bin es nicht, da ich aktuell kaum zum Spielen komme - und wenn dann twinke ich meine Maga/den Schami. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (14. September 2009)

@Effigy:
Leider ist das im Moment die beste Methode seine Hauptstadt zu verteidigen. Bin zwar auch überhaupt nicht froh drüber, aber mit meinem 40er in die Stadt zu gehen ist auch sinnlos weil meist so wenig Order on ist das vielleicht eine oder 2 Instanzen mit Order aufgefüllt werden (in denen dann auch Destros sind, der rest der Order wird entweder wild auf die Inis verteilt oder kommt in leere), und das sind dann halt die ersten beiden in die Destro ihr meist Bomberkts reinschickt. Da macht das deffen gar keinen Sinn da man nur die Geplänkelwertung in die höhe treibt.
Bis die Bomber generft werden und die Stadtinstanzen endlich mal vernünftig spielbar laufen und vor allem auch nichtmehr verbugt sind werde ich mich wohl an keinem Stadtraid mehr beteiligen (egal welche Stadt angegriffen wird). Die 2 Stunden sinnloses Rufspenden kann ich im RL für sinnvolles verwenden.
Außerdem macht das die Destroseite EXAKT gleich mit den Scenarien wenn IC angegriffen wird.


@Görms:
geknicktes Ego? warum dass? weil ich keine Angst um ein paar Nullen und Einsen habe?

@Lexxer: 
Church of Violence? Hab ich im Chat noch nie gelesen, das die so gut sein wollen.


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. September 2009)

Skathloc ..

Aber ich schätze mal von Fear oder?....nur das die das gleiche wie MNSG sind ...Masse stat Klasse...


----------



## Gernulf (14. September 2009)

Ich persönlich treffe oft einen Tank Lebos oder so und eine Hexenkriegerin mit Namen Suboptimal g*! Beide sind immer im Geschehen mittendrin oder agieren eigentlich ganz gut und greifen solo Nachzügler an in Praag! Lebos (oder so ähnlich) stürzt sich immer in die Feindmassen und schnetzelt alles nieder -mit Heiler im Rücken! Das ich im Normalfall auf dem Boden liege ist schon klar da ich mit meinen Maschinisten erst LvL25, meinem Heiler erst LvL24 und meinem Weißen Löwen erst LvL23 bin! Aber mir macht T4 trotzdem sehr viel Spaß, wobei in letzter Zeit auch wieder viel im T2&T3 los ist! Wie beide bei Stufe 40 Spieler ankommen kann ich noch nicht sagen, falls ich es jemals werde!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. September 2009)

Effigy schrieb:


> Ich weiss ich bin hier ein wenig offtopic mit seiner aussage jetzt aber ich wollte das auch mal los werden.
> 
> Ich finde es eine absolute schweinerei das die Order auf dem Server Erengard neuerdings die Stadtraid ständig sabotiert indem sie immer die SC nicht joinen. Es dauert andauernd fast bis zu stunden bevor das erst Sc dann mal aufgeht.
> 
> ...



Du solltest dich vielleicht mal etwas informieren bevor du so einen **** in ein Forum schreibst. Aktuell gibt es das Problem dass sowohl in den USA als auch in Europa Stadtraids in Phase 1 bei 98% spätestens hängen bleiben und nicht absolvierbar sind. Laut Aussage US Forum ist das Problem bekannt und man beschäftigt sich mehr oder weniger damit. Sprich - du kannst im Moment die Stadt raiden wie du willst, Phase 1 wird nicht abschließen. Also gib der Order bitte nicht die Schuld für einen Programierfehler.


----------



## Effigy (14. September 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='2092950' date='14.09.2009, 16:16']
> Du solltest dich vielleicht mal etwas informieren bevor du so einen **** in ein Forum schreibst. Aktuell gibt es das Problem dass sowohl in den USA als auch in Europa Stadtraids in Phase 1 bei 98% spätestens hängen bleiben und nicht absolvierbar sind. Laut Aussage US Forum ist das Problem bekannt und man beschäftigt sich mehr oder weniger damit. Sprich - du kannst im Moment die Stadt raiden wie du willst, Phase 1 wird nicht abschließen. Also gib der Order bitte nicht die Schuld für einen Programierfehler.




Ich bin informiert aber das hat nix damit zutun das die Sc sich trotzdem nicht öffnen weil wie auch Skathloc schon sagt die order derzeitig bei Städteraid einfach nicht die Sc joinen.

Wenn es soweit kommen würde das die erste phase bis 98% kommen würde und aufgrund von Technischen problem es versagen würde wäre es auch was ganz anderes aber das ist nunmal nicht grund meiner aussage gewesen sondern eher das abhanden bleiben der Sc wie von gegenseite bestätigt wurde. 

Von daher war es nicht ***** in einem Forum geschrieben sondern Fakten.


----------



## Skathloc (14. September 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Ich persönlich treffe oft einen Tank Lebos oder so und eine Hexenkriegerin mit Namen Suboptimal g*! Beide sind immer im Geschehen mittendrin oder agieren eigentlich ganz gut und greifen solo Nachzügler an in Praag! Lebos (oder so ähnlich) stürzt sich immer in die Feindmassen und schnetzelt alles nieder -mit Heiler im Rücken! Das ich im Normalfall auf dem Boden liege ist schon klar da ich mit meinen Maschinisten erst LvL25, meinem Heiler erst LvL24 und meinem Weißen Löwen erst LvL23 bin! Aber mir macht T4 trotzdem sehr viel Spaß, wobei in letzter Zeit auch wieder viel im T2&T3 los ist! Wie beide bei Stufe 40 Spieler ankommen kann ich noch nicht sagen, falls ich es jemals werde!



Lebos kenne ich nicht, nur Lobos (Spalta). Lobos rennt oft auch alleine rum und liefert immer ganz spannende Duelle, nur sein LdT-Absorbitem nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Suboptimal zähle ich zu den Spielern/Innen die ihren Char sehr gut beherrschen, zumindest was ich so mitbekomme. Das schaut meist so aus: Ich werd gestunt und kurz drauf bin ich tot (trotz fast 4400 Rüstung, die bei Hexen leider nur wenig bringt), nur sehr selten schaffe ich es die Hexe solo zu legen, da brauche ich aber schon Glück das der Stun von meinem Pet sofort ausgeführt wird, und etwas Critglück ist auch nicht schlecht.

@Zottel: Auf irgendeinem deutschen Server wurde nach dem letzten Patch nochmal IC gelockt. Allerdings kam von beiden seiten der Hinweis das es wohl ein Bug war. 
Daher brauch man wohl beim Stadtraid ne Menge "Bugglück" wenn man locken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. September 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> @Zottel: Auf irgendeinem deutschen Server wurde nach dem letzten Patch nochmal IC gelockt. Allerdings kam von beiden seiten der Hinweis das es wohl ein Bug war.
> Daher brauch man wohl beim Stadtraid ne Menge "Bugglück" wenn man locken will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



But to Win ^^

Leider bekommt man im deutschen GOA Forum überhaupt keine Stellung Nahme zu dem Thema Stadtraid. Dort hält sich der letzte verbliebene CM zurück mit Aussagen. Aber auch im US Forum fehlt bis dato eine eindeutige Stellungnahme. Sieht wohl so aus als ob wir noch länger mit dem Problem des fehlenden Endgame Contents leben müssten.

@Effigy: Aufrufe nicht für SZ's anzumelden gab es in der Vergangenheit sowohl bei Ordnung als auch bei Zerstörung. Und ich bin mir sicher dass es auch in Zukunft solche Aufrufe geben wird. Allerdings halte ich davon nicht viel. Das Spiel ist dazu gedacht gespielt zu werden, und nicht dass man durch gezieltes Nicht-Spielen weiter kommt....ist ja eine Perversion der Gamemechanik wenn man weiter kommt indem man nicht macht-  was man machen soll.....^^


----------



## Gernulf (15. September 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Lebos kenne ich nicht, nur Lobos (Spalta). Lobos rennt oft auch alleine rum und liefert immer ganz spannende Duelle, nur sein LdT-Absorbitem nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich meine Lobos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Naja wie gesagt das sind die beiden die mir aufgefallen sind und denen ich oft zum Opfer falle! Es gab schon in DAoC Leute die den Charakter gut beherschten. Was gerade bei den nicht °Überklassen° auffällt! Meine Hauptklassen sind ja mit Stufe 40 seltener vertreten (Weißer Löwe und Maschinist), wobei ich im T1&T2 seit kurzem vermehrt Weiße Löwen entdecke....!


----------



## Teal (15. September 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Skathloc ..
> 
> Aber ich schätze mal von Fear oder?....nur das die das gleiche wie MNSG sind ...Masse stat Klasse...


Öh... Laut seiner Sig spieler er nen WL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das mit FEAR will ich mal überhört haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was die gefürchtetsten Ordis von Erengrad sind - da würde ich allerdings ein neuer Thread anbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolman (15. September 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Lobos rennt oft auch alleine rum und liefert immer ganz spannende Duelle, nur sein LdT-Absorbitem nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wenn ich den seh, hau ich direkt ab.
1. macht der mal extrem viel Schaden.
2. wenn es bei ihm mal eng wird, dann zieht er das drecks LdT-Absorbding und somit wars das dann eh.
Dick einen auf 1v1 machen, aber dann son Überitem nutzen, weiß net was ich dazu sagen soll.

Generell bleibt zu sagen, dass mythic mit den Pocketitems einfach nur kräftig ins Klo gegriffen hat.
Wie kann man nur solche Überitems in ein PvP-Spiel einbaun?


----------



## Lexxer240 (15. September 2009)

Teal naja wenste mal von den ganzen bombern absiehst..die eig ja kein skill haben 2 button is halt einfach low...dan Hj Lys oder einer mit L mit dem man immer sehr nette 1vs1 duelle machen kan..fällt der gnaze name leider nicht mehr ein


----------



## yodaluki (15. September 2009)

also wenn eine gruppe mal auf jeden aufgelistet werden muss dann ist es die von silent hammer gruppe 
es gibt noch gerüchte von einen heiler der in der seite der ordnung spielt 
der soll heilen als wenn die winde der magie nur dafür da sind um ihn zu gehorchen 
ein heiler wo sich die besten heiler der welt mit ihn vergleichen 
ein heiler der so gut heilt das es ein neues wort für seine heilung erfunden werden muss 
ein heiler wo die gruppenheilung von ihn in alle gebiete von t1-t4 wirkt 
ein heiler der so gut heilt das ein level 1 hexenjäger alleine eine festung nehmen kann weil der heiler ihm heilt 
ich könnte noch weiter erzählen aber ihr müßt es selbst sehen kommt auf erengrad abends im t4 dann sieht ihr ihn 
der heiler heißt yodaluki und ich liebe ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Salute (15. September 2009)

yodaluki schrieb:


> der soll heilen als wenn die winde der magie nur dafür da sind um ihn zu gehorchen
> ein heiler wo sich die besten heiler der welt mit ihn vergleichen
> ein heiler der so gut heilt das es ein neues wort für seine heilung erfunden werden muss
> ein heiler wo die gruppenheilung von ihn in alle gebiete von t1-t4 wirkt




10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (15. September 2009)

yodaluki schrieb:


> also wenn eine gruppe mal auf jeden aufgelistet werden muss dann ist es die von silent hammer gruppe
> es gibt noch gerüchte von einen heiler der in der seite der ordnung spielt
> der soll heilen als wenn die winde der magie nur dafür da sind um ihn zu gehorchen
> ein heiler wo sich die besten heiler der welt mit ihn vergleichen
> ...


Ein wenig zuviel Eigenwerbung, wo doch die Zerstörungsseite das beurteilen sollte wer gut ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Aber gute Heiler sind wirklich selten und das es solche Heiler gibt ist auch nicht zuverschweigen aber diese wenigen sollte dann doch eher die Zerstörung benennen - wenn man den Beitrag hier treu bleibt!

Und ich habe einen Heil-Druiden in DAoC gespielt und eigentlich immer eine (Stamm)Gruppe gefunden und wurde sogar eingeladen obwohl ich kein TS nutzen kann, was im PvP ganz wichtig ist. Am Anfang war es schon schwer für beide Seiten aber wenn man dann ungefähr mitbekommt wie es lang läuft sollte es trotzdem was werden und man kann sich dann blind vertrauen! Im Gegensatz bin ich hier in WAR mit dem Erzmagier überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen - möglicherweise wäre der Runenpriester aber die bessere Wahl gewesen. Und wenn ich mir schon keinen positiv bekannten Ruf in WAR mache, dann wenigstens das mein Maschinist und Weißer Löwe nervig ist g*! Bekanntheit kann auch zur Qual werden, weil dann jeder diese Leute jagen möchte!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. September 2009)

Zu den Gefürchten kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich meine ein Zwerg kennt keine Angst. Paah und Grünhäute könne ja mal garnix ^^.

Nein vielleicht sollte der Thread ersteller, mal sein post editen am Anfang und die gefürchten eintragen. Falls das nicht gegen Regeln verstößt. Also, die hier alle schon genannt wurde. Obwohl mir ja als Zwerg, da keiner Angst einjagt.


----------



## yodaluki (15. September 2009)

hab nur spaß gemacht bitte macht mich nicht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gernulf (16. September 2009)

yodaluki schrieb:


> hab nur spaß gemacht bitte macht mich nicht fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich habe dies auch nicht vorgehabt, weil gerade Heiler Mangelware sind. Gute Heiler sind auf der eigenen Seite erwünscht und umworben und auf der Gegenseite gefürchtet, weil in manchen Fällen kann der Heiler das Blatt noch wenden! Aber ich vermute das hier heiler, die auch heilen, weniger genannt werden als Klassen die Schaden machen und somit bekannter sind als die zweite Reihe, wo der Heiler meistens stehen sollte!


----------



## Lexxer240 (16. September 2009)

Ich glaube manche verwechseln hier das wort gefürchtet mit lästig..zuviele heiler auf der gegenseite sind lästig aber nicht gefürchtet..da da dan auch keine große taktik oder kein großer feldherr hervorgeht..


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. September 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche verwechseln hier das wort gefürchtet mit lästig..zuviele heiler auf der gegenseite sind lästig aber nicht gefürchtet..da da dan auch keine große taktik oder kein großer feldherr hervorgeht..



Lästig ist gar kein Ausdruck, ich hatte gestern mal wieder so nen nervigen Abend den ich nach 3 SZ's abgebrochen habe. Alle 3 SZ in Folge war Ordnung mit 8 Heilern am Start, 2-3 BWs mit Stickbot und die Sache war erledigt...vorallem da auf Zerstörungsseite max 3 Heiler auf 3 Gruppen waren, bei einem SZ sogar nur 1 Heiler auf 3 Gruppen.....

wieso führt man nicht endlich 2 Pools für Gruppenanmeldungen und Randomanmeldungen ein....


----------



## Eiszy (17. September 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='2102265' date='17.09.2009, 10:26']
> Lästig ist gar kein Ausdruck, ich hatte gestern mal wieder so nen nervigen Abend den ich nach 3 SZ's abgebrochen habe. Alle 3 SZ in Folge war Ordnung mit 8 Heilern am Start, 2-3 BWs mit *Stickbot* und die Sache war erledigt...vorallem da auf Zerstörungsseite max 3 Heiler auf 3 Gruppen waren, bei einem SZ sogar nur 1 Heiler auf 3 Gruppen.....
> 
> wieso führt man nicht endlich 2 Pools für Gruppenanmeldungen und Randomanmeldungen ein....



Was meinst du mit Stickbot? Bzw. was soll das sein/funktioniert das?

Tja,... getrennte SC´s mit Gruppen/Randomanmeldungen wären was feines.


----------



## Effigy (17. September 2009)

Eiszy schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Stickbot? Bzw. was soll das sein/funktioniert das?
> 
> Tja,... getrennte SC´s mit Gruppen/Randomanmeldungen wären was feines.


Stickbot ? 

Kann mir vorstellen das es seine art ist uns mitzuteilen das ja BW Bomben eh nur ein knopf drücken brauchen ( wie die Sorc bombe auch ) und daher sich eine Art konstruktion oder mechanic gemacht hat die ständig den knopf drückt so das der spieler afk gehen kann.


Nicht umsonst sagt mann doch scherzhafthalber " Wenn du nicht spielen kannst oder faul bist zum tasten drücken spiel ne Bombe "  

Ich bin der meinung auch ne ordentliche bombe muss gespielt werden können.
Bin aber kein Fan von diesen dauernden Bombengruppen.


----------



## pulla_man (17. September 2009)

Effigy schrieb:


> Stickbot ?
> 
> Kann mir vorstellen das es seine art ist uns mitzuteilen das ja BW Bomben eh nur ein knopf drücken brauchen ( wie die Sorc bombe auch ) und daher sich eine Art konstruktion oder mechanic gemacht hat die ständig den knopf drückt so das der spieler afk gehen kann.
> 
> ...



mit stickbot meint er den ritter. der ausser zum guarden, käseglocke setzen und knockdownen nix kann und im grunde seine hauptaufgabe im guard besteht. um effektiv zu guarden muss er immer in 30 fuss reichweite sein. deshlab kann man den ritter auch auf /follow oder auch stick genannt setzen um ihn immer neben der bombe zu haben


----------



## Lexxer240 (17. September 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur 1 einzig geiles t4 sc auf ere..das hatten wir zwar verloren aber es war neu den da waren nicht wie sons 8 bws und der rest heiler drin..es waren von 18 leuten 14 tanks davon die meisten elfen..und der rest heal..ok man bekommt nix down aber es war mir tausenmal lieaber als dieses fucking gebombe


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. September 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht dass der Begriff "Stickbot" nicht schon längst in der Warwelt bekannt wäre....naja - so kann man sich irren. Egal....

Mal was anderes, vorher stand noch was hier drin mit dem LotD Überitem. Das Absorb Item für Nahkampf. Kann es sein dass dieses Item gepatcht wurde? Ich habe das Gürteltaschenitem auch und kann es NUR NOCH AUSERHALB vom Kampf aktivieren. Sobald ich in Fight bin gehts nicht mehr.....Bug oder Feature?


----------



## Skathloc (18. September 2009)

Das Item das man 20sekunden 40% schnelle laufen kann geht auch nurnoch außerhalb vom Kampf.
Denke daher: Feature! Wurde auch zeit wie ich finde.


----------



## Ascían (18. September 2009)

Persönlich: 

Alle Squigtreiber und Choppa die ihren Char spielen können. 

Wegen des Oldschool-Faktors:

Silentmezz, Bunsenbrenner, Fevo, Kinnari (alles Bomben)

Alle anderen konnten nie 70 Mann in 2 Minuten erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (18. September 2009)

Bomben ist keine Kunst und die Leute sollten nich auf die Liste der Gefürchteten sondern die die man nur auslacht und fokust..den sowas hat nix mit skill zu tuen wen man schrott Balanc ausnutzt..effektiv ja moralisch vertret bar..ganz klares nein


----------



## GenoTheOne (19. September 2009)

hallo mythik.. ich bin Stein. Schere ist ok aber PLS nerv papier..

holt euch die konterklassen ins bott, baut vernünftige sz gruppen mit heilern und guard tanks, magus/maschis weil nicht alle erfahrung gegen diese klassen haben oder mal n melee assist team.. anstatt im chat zu beobachten wie euch hexenjäger X oder Bombe Y kalt macht sollte man sich mal mit detaunt vertaut machen, sein team im ts darauf hinweisen oder mal einen pot schlucken..
ansagen wie "ich bin heiler, wozu heiltränke kaufen/brauen, passen einfach nicht ins sz. wer solo sz joint brauch sich nich wundern das der random tank mal nich guardet oder der heiler ma nich rezzt. oder noch besser vor dem eigenen random heiler weglaufen und ihm dann zum trotz kein guard geben weil der faule hund einen ja nich geheilt hat.
bombergruppen ala 2 sorc 2 doks 2 chosen hab ich auf erengrad seit wochen nicht gesehen. und wer sich aufregt das eine sorc oder ein bw ihre ae attacken nutzen der kann gerne solitär spielen.. sollte genügend gebalanced sein. wenn ein tank seinen multitargetfokus mitspieler guardet gleicht er dessen größte schwäche aus, nämlich das besagte dds ruckzuck unter der erde liegen. wäre es nicht eine idee den tank von der bombe zu tennen? und bei gemeinsamen fokus auf ein ziel steht auch eine bombe keine 3 sekunden mit guard..
ihr sollt pvp spielen um spaß daran zu haben die gegnerische fraktion zu verkloppen.. euch wird keiner deshalb epixxe umhängen mit denen ihr solo jede klasse killt.. diekonter klasse haut dich auch mit auslöscher stufff um egal ob du warlord trägst oder nicht. und das is der größte pluspunkt dieses games. ein guter spalta oder ein barbar rocken viel mehr die szenarios weil es kaum kontermelee gruppen gibt.

schluss mit dem geheule baut euch gruppen und wer mal hinfällt steht wieder auf


----------



## Skathloc (19. September 2009)

Das Problem an Konterklassen ist:
Was effektiv gegen Tanks ist (magischer Schaden) ist gleichzeitig auch effektiv gegen alles andere, da die anderen Klassen keine höhere Resistenz dagegen haben.


Und Konterklassen killen einen ohne Probleme? Sag das mal den ganzen Tanks die ich mit meinem Löwen schon alleine gekillt habe! 
Die einzigen die mich wirklich jedes Mal besiegen sind gewisse Chosen. Die anderen Chosen sind glücksache oder kein Problem.
Über Schwarzorks kann ich nur lachen, die machen mal wirklich keinen Schaden, wie sollen die bitte DDs killen, die können nur nerven durch Knockdown etc, seit dem Imunitimeränderungen aber auch nicht mehr effektiv, allerdings sind die extrem zäh.
Bei Blackguards kommts auf den Spieler dahinter an, einige schaff ich selbst wenn sie Schild tragen, und andere mit 2Händer schaff ich überhaupt nicht.

Bei meinen "Opferklassen" wie du sie nennst fällt mir folgendes auf:
Squig: alleine WENN ich rann komme, und noch genug HP habe, kein Problem. Nur die Klasse hat enorm viel Kite-möglichkeiten, und einen hohen Schadensoutput, wenn ich da mein Pet nicht hätte zum Slowen und Fetchen würde ich bei einigen niemals hinkommen. 
Magi: kann zwar nicht sehr gut kiten, aber wenn sein Dämon etc steht sind die echt nervig, da die Dots instant sind wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Sorc: im 1on1 im Normalfall kein Problem. nur Dotsorcs sind extrem nervig, da die mit gutem Timing einen Instant umkippen lassen können (3.5k WoP-Krits etc...)


Heiler lass ich mal weg, da die ja nicht im PSS-System inbegriffen sind.


----------



## GenoTheOne (19. September 2009)

üben üben üben.. umskillen, equip wechseln..  im one on one muss man einfach manchmal abstriche machen. man muss die fähigkeiten kombinieren. das hier is kein solo vergnügen, der kern gedanke ist das hunderte am selben strang ziehen. ich krieg SO EINEN HALS wenn immer gejammert wird das einige solo keine bw gruppe legen..tatsache ist das mit 6 man im ts einiges geht. wer nur spielt um spaß zu haben und keine gruppe möchte daf das ja seh gerne tun, um spaß solls ja gehen.
 wer aber nicht 100% rausholt brauch keine 100% lohn fordern. und wer solo sz joint oder gar als heiler noch auserhalb der grp rps leecht holt keine 100%. oder möchte mir das gern jemand beweisen?


----------



## DerTingel (19. September 2009)

ich bin der gefürchtetste...
naja, aber das thema hier ist eh schon wieder sehr weit abgedriftet...in richtung bombergrp etc. und skill ist doch immer eine sache der betrachtungsweise...also sehr subjektiv.
mfg


----------



## pulla_man (19. September 2009)

es geht aber auch darum, dass keine andere 6er grp so effektiv mit so wenig anstrengung sein kann wie ein fotm-setup. in einem spiel dass sich als halbwegs balanced bezeichnen möchte sollte jede archetype-klasse, durch jede andere klasse des selben archetypes ausgetauscht werden können, ohne grosse verluste in der effektivität zu eruielen. und das ist momentan überhaupt nicht der fall.

kannst ja gerne mal nen 2-2-2 setup mit 2 ib, 2 schattis und 2 runis machen und gegen nen 2-2-2 setup 2 dok, 2 chosen, 2 sorc antreten. mal schauen weg gewinnt. und genau da liegt der hund begraben. sorc und bw sind momentan in der gruppe einfach viel zu mächtig.

man brauch nicht mal sonderlich koordination um mit einem 2-2-2 setup effektiv szenarien zu rapen. guard verteilen, käseglocke setzen, aoe heal spam und versengte erde reichen aus


----------



## GenoTheOne (19. September 2009)

nimmst 3 hexen 1 tank 2 heiler.. problem gelöst. da is sogar das ziel was der melee assist umtritt vollkommen banane. heiler weg- die bomben kegeln sich selbst ins aus. bombe weg - kein dmg. tank weg - bombe wird im vorbeigehen erledigt. oder der tank skillt stören.. oder oder oder


----------



## pulla_man (19. September 2009)

GenoTheOne schrieb:


> nimmst 3 hexen 1 tank 2 heiler.. problem gelöst. da is sogar das ziel was der melee assist umtritt vollkommen banane. heiler weg- die bomben kegeln sich selbst ins aus. bombe weg - kein dmg. tank weg - bombe wird im vorbeigehen erledigt. oder der tank skillt stören.. oder oder oder



aha, nur das problem ist, dass sich die bomben einfach bei ihren heilern hinstellen und die 3 hexen nuken. du kannst reden wie du willst, am effekticsten is nun mal eine bombergrp. glaubst du wirklich du kriegst die heiler tot wenn die hexen im knockdown stehen und die tanks guard switch betreiben?


----------



## GenoTheOne (19. September 2009)

wenn ich könnte würde ich mit 6 doks spielen oder 3 hexen tank und 2 heilern. wie spielt ihr denn? frontalangriff? dafür muss man schon einen gut eingespielten haufen haben. mal seitwärts ausfallen, einen mitspieler opfern.. einfachste praktiken de sich auch mit fremden mitspielern bewälltigen lassen. und im sz is die bombe meistens am feindlichen heiler.. eh die umgedreht is is der drops gelutscht. und eine gute hexe tritt auch einen heiler mal solo unter guard weg. siehe andariel oder kodiak. und wer das nich bringt der sucht sich halt abseits ein ziel. und im 3er melee assist liegt die bombe so schnell auf der erde..  einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Effigy (21. September 2009)

GenoTheOne schrieb:


> wenn ich könnte würde ich mit 6 doks spielen oder 3 hexen tank und 2 heilern. wie spielt ihr denn? frontalangriff? dafür muss man schon einen gut eingespielten haufen haben. mal seitwärts ausfallen, einen mitspieler opfern.. einfachste praktiken de sich auch mit fremden mitspielern bewälltigen lassen. und im sz is die bombe meistens am feindlichen heiler.. eh die umgedreht is is der drops gelutscht. und eine gute hexe tritt auch einen heiler mal solo unter guard weg. siehe andariel oder kodiak. und wer das nich bringt der sucht sich halt abseits ein ziel. und im 3er melee assist liegt die bombe so schnell auf der erde..  einfach mal ausprobieren




Das problem dabei ist Geno das nicht jedem Random hier solch eine Ally wie dir zur verfügung steht.
du musst schon bedenken das Andariel, Lobos, Aroko, Brisa,Taliah, Garni etc meist nur mit Leuten aus der Ally unterwegs sind. Solche gruppen nehmen auch eine Mong-gruppe auseinander aber die meisten Gruppen die auch sich zwar über ts miteinander unterhalten können haben nicht das wissen udn die ausrüstung wie eben solche Leute die du hier erwähnst.

Ein frisch gewordener 40 der mit auslöscher ausgestattet ist und das erste mal auf Mong, Redlola, Filisea etc trifft liegt innerhalb von 6 - 12 sec im staub das ist leider so. Sie wissen meist nicht wer die bombe Gaurdet geschweige den wer sie heilt.

Erst mit genug wissen über die gruppen weisst du auch wie du sie auseinander nehmen kannst.

Ich will dir nicht abstreiten das du bombergruppen besiegen kannst weil ich weiss das du das schon oft bewiesen hast, aber anfänger haben es gegen solche namentlichen Bomben echt nicht einfach.


Viele haben einfach nciht die geduld oder ein geschultes auge um zusammenhänge über Bombe - Tank- Heiler zu schliessen wer mit wem zusammen agiert. Für solche leute sind Bomben einfach IMBA. Heutzutage sind auch viele einfach WOW geschädigt dort wurdest du 80 hast die epische sachen gecraftet bist in die BG und hast leute gemoscht.

Bei WAR musst du dir deine Sachen erst verdienen und dafür fehlt vielen die Geduld.

Mein Jünger hat schon viel staub gefressen und wird noch ne menge mehr staub fressen um in eure kategorie zu kommen nur bin ich geduldig und habe genau wie du das glück in der Ally zu sein.


----------



## GenoTheOne (21. September 2009)

mit den starken verbündeten muss ich dir natürlich recht gaben, wäre ja schlimm wenn jeder random mong und ko ins jenseits tritt.. mit der ally ist aber schon ne weile die resonanz auf "hat wer lust auf ein bischen sz" äußerst gering. von daher haben wir jetz öfters auch mal frischlinge mit zb auslöscher dabei 8) die quote is da nich ganz so hoch, aber der ehrgeiz und die lernbereitschaft ist bei denen aber oft größer als so manchem 70iger. jetz mit aion fallen eh einige bekannte gesichter weg, gerade jetzt sollte man seine friendslist noch mal umkrempeln auch in frischlingen schlummert der eine oder andere diamant


----------



## Effigy (21. September 2009)

Um mal wieder einwenig Btt zu kommen.

PERIANE  grummel kein BW sondern eine HJ aber mögen tue ich die trotzdem nicht.

Wenn du dich in LOTD nicht immer genau umschaust und auf alles acht gibst bist du schneller ihr opfer als du bis drei gezählt hast. Also ich bin es zumindest daher nenn ich sie jetzt mal hier. ^^


----------



## crazy-warlock (21. September 2009)

Periane ist aber kein Destro, daher falsches Topic.


----------



## Effigy (22. September 2009)

Mist das ist wohl richtig. ^^   Ups nur gaaaaanz minimal am thema vorbei geschossen ^^ 

Also liebe order spieler ein klein wenig mehr post hier bitte. ^^


----------



## ExInferis (22. September 2009)

Nahezu jeder aus Blut und Gedaerm, meiner Meinung nach.

Und so einige die ich bisher auch bei JORMUNGANDER kennen lernen durfte. Und das nicht nur weil ich jetzt dort bin, sondern vorher schon.


----------

